# Chipper paint



## TheArborist (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I've have a 97 Morbark 13. Who repaints them and how much does it cost? Also, where do you all send your knives for sharpening? Cost? 
By the way I posted 6 months ago about blow by in my Cummins - After a messy few months of containing blow by oil - New engine is being installed right now. Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 2, 2008)

All I can say is Dupont epoxy primer/sealer topped off with dupont Imron, pricey but if you plan on keeping it its worth it, my chipper is on year 12 sinse we painted it and it still looks good.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 2, 2008)

yep that about right chipper blades ?? we have a sharpener $4500.00 tom trees


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 2, 2008)

A local machine shop sharpens our chipper blades. $12.50 ea. 

At that price it would take 30 or 40 years to break even on buying a sharpener.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 2, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> A local machine shop sharpens our chipper blades. $12.50 ea.
> 
> At that price it would take 30 or 40 years to break even on buying a sharpener.



I was thinking it, you said it, lol. If yer charging what you should the price of a new set should'nt matter, I bet I make 10-20k on one side of my blades, then flip em and do it again. Probably more than that. Knife saver helps alot and works good as well.


----------



## TheArborist (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. Anybody in central NC (Raleigh/Chapel Hill) have a painting referral; sharpening referral? Still don't have a clue what I would pay for paint. I'm not much into frills, so not likely to put much $ into paint unless I hear a compelling argument for it.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 2, 2008)

man blow by sucks.


----------



## TheArborist (Jun 2, 2008)

*Blow by*

Tell me more about your experience with blow by!!!


----------



## bendtrees (Jun 2, 2008)

A few autobody guys tried to steer me toward the epoxy paints and I have no doubt that they knew what they were talking about. But, the napa guys also mentioned using industrial paints instead. The cost would be a fraction of the former. E.g. "International Red" or "John Deere Green."


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 2, 2008)

had an old 82 f150 for a beater when i was younger. took it down to the river and all. had blow by when i bout it. took a 3/4 inch rubber hose from the valve coverto the front axle till the timing chain blew on it. that thing drank enough oil to feed a smaal mid eastern country.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 2, 2008)

bendtrees said:


> A few autobody guys tried to steer me toward the epoxy paints and I have no doubt that they knew what they were talking about. But, the napa guys also mentioned using industrial paints instead. The cost would be a fraction of the former. E.g. "International Red" or "John Deere Green."



use an "acrylic enamel" industrial paint....you can get any color you want,,, and it's way cheaper than the car paints.... they paint bull dozers with it....

do it your self, on a slow week..... scuff all surfaces,,,spray the paint ,, get high, from fumes !!!! 

if you paint the thing more than twice,, you have a huffing problem !!!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 3, 2008)

paint is bad, but wood stain and polyurethane are worse lol


----------



## Mitchell (Jun 3, 2008)

*Paint it yourself*

I painted my ok looking chipper with tremclad rust paint as a stop gap [I planned to have it sandblast and painted professionally]. I spent the day grinding, taping off the stickers and spraying [15 cans]. My neighbours the next couple days asked me when I bought a new chipper! Long story short, take a day and spray it, it will look almost like new at a fraction of the cost of having it done at a shop. 

I was so impressed with the results I painted my chipper truck with spray bombs and foam rollers. I used a paint inhibitor to allow the rolled paint on the box to smooth out. On close inspection it looks orange peely, however, it still looks very clean and people who saw it previously comment positively on it now. People paint boats by rolling with inhibitors, and if your good at it [im not] you can get result that look pro.

I can always get either done professionally. In the mean time the truck and chipper look 80% of what I would expect from a professional job at 5% of the price. I also like the fact I can touch up the paint myself whenever I want. I was getting prices from 4g to 7g to paint my truck and chipper. It cost me three days and 500 bucks in materials and labour to do them myself. It is a good winter project when things are slow anyways. 

If your equipment, like mine, is 10 years old you likely can't make it look worse by spraying it yourself.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well........

My 1985 Morbark Eager Beever 200 spruced up very nicely with two quarts of Rust Oleum after I wire wheeled the bad spots and sanded the rest. Its a "20 footer" now and people actually compliment it......so for 25 bucks and two brushes, not bad.......

Yeah, I brushed it on..........thick.........

If I had more time I would have torn the chipper down, removed the disc, sandblasted the machine, put in new bearings on the disc, re assemble the machine like new and bought new decals

No doubt a job like that would cost over a grand at a equipment repair shop.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 3, 2008)

POR-15 is excellent paint, takes about two weeks to wash of of your hands. It is really pricey but you are paying for what you get. I don't know about doing a whole chipper with it but it is great a product.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 3, 2008)

*Rhino Liner??*

why not rhino line one? ive done it to the inside of jeep buckets. it farely inexpensive. it would wash off good. and youd have good footing, them buggers are slick to walk on top of in the rain. not to mention youd have the most kick azz chipper in town lol. i would rhino line every inch of the body and all visible iron. paint the name on it with a stencil and voila!


----------



## TheArborist (Jun 4, 2008)

Alot of interesting responses, but no one addressed my initial questions. I'll try again, surely amongst all the folks out there someone has info - Who paints chippers professionally and how much does it cost? Where and how much for knife sharpening? Central, NC


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 4, 2008)

TheArborist said:


> Alot of interesting responses, but no one addressed my initial questions. I'll try again, surely amongst all the folks out there someone has info - Who paints chippers professionally and how much does it cost? Where and how much for knife sharpening? Central, NC



Maybe you should have just had the whole thing reconditioned by morbark, they would have installed a new motor right there as well. Not sure if they do reconditioning though, but I know BB does, and woodsman too, a friend had his done last year.


----------



## TheArborist (Jun 4, 2008)

Great idea. Prices, places, details!!!!


----------



## TheArborist (Jun 4, 2008)

Facts damn it! Enough ideas already!!! Where, Who, How much!!!

FRUSTRATED ARBORIST


----------



## Industry (Jun 4, 2008)

Jesus; settle down. Any Industrial/ heavy equipment Painting place will have vehicles waiting to be picked up that have been done recently. stop by and take a close look. Should be able to tell if they did a good job. Then, being that you are right there, you go inside and get a Quote. Sounds pretty straight forward. good luck.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 4, 2008)

TheArborist said:


> Facts damn it! Enough ideas already!!! Where, Who, How much!!!
> 
> FRUSTRATED ARBORIST



How much ???? bring it to New Jersey,,, and i'll paint it for $10,000 ...i really don't like giving prices over the phone or internet ... sight unseen ... but , in your case , i'll make an exception ...


----------



## Torquin (Sep 27, 2009)

TheArborist said:


> Facts damn it! Enough ideas already!!! Where, Who, How much!!!
> 
> FRUSTRATED ARBORIST



Dude, I understand exactly where you are coming from. I suppose many of the other posters here are suggesting you do it yourself. While I do not know anyone in your area that does this, I suggest you ask around at body shops, car or big truck, in your area, and if there are any equipment dealers that sell used equipment, they might be able to point you in the right direction, or they may do it themselves. That's how I'd go about it.
I plan to do mine myself, since dad is a former body man and can advise on the various aspects of the job.

Chris


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Throw a little bar and chain oil to slow down the blow by problem it works like majic in the winter, I did it on my 366 about two yrs. ago and almost solved the problem ..


----------

